# How much are you feeding your Seniors



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm curious how much and what everyone is feeding their senior pups. Baxter turns 10 in March, and right now I have him still on TOTW, 1 1/2 cups 2x a day with nupro and grizzly salmon oil, and yogurt or cottage cheese added. He's 95 lbs and should be around 85-88. I have a younger GSD pup that he plays with so he gets a lot of exercise but I can't seem to keep the weight off him. Any suggestions? I'm worried about dropping him down to 2 or 2.5 cups a day, and I really don't want to switch foods. Both dogs are doing great on it.

Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max will be 9 in may, he gets 2 1/2 cups of fromms twice a day, he also has EPI, and is 98lbs, which is about where he should be, has the hour glass shape and you can feel his last 2 ribs


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*1.22.14*
*My oldest GSD is only 7, so she is barely in her senior years. I feed her a mix of BLUE BUFFALO salmon or chicken 1.5 cups per day mixed with salmon/fish soup or skinless boneless chicken breast soup with pureed veggies (cabbage, carrots, broccoli, spinach, cauliflour) and seasoned with minced garlic, turmeric, curry and parsley. *
*I will switch off with BENEFUL Chicken or Salmon using the same home made fish soup or chicken breast soup with pureed veggies.*
*I stay away from duck, lamb and beef. *
*My dogs get fed ONCE a day in the early afternoon; in the a.m. and mid morning they get high protein doggy treats on which I will place a small amount of pure peanut butter or pure almond butter--- no sugar, no salt, no additives.*

*I also give my dogs fruit smoothies-- bananas, coconut milk, spinach, pineapple, apple, carrots and ice cubes with some yogurt.*

*Except for the doggy kibble, I eat what my dogs eat.*

*My dogs live long and healthy.*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My three are on a weight loss right now due to less activity. They were getting 1.3 cups twice a day . They are now getting 1 cup twice a day. We feed Blue Buffalo Chicken and rice senior. Mine are 10 and half and soon to be 12.On the weekends they get chicken breasts and some grilled sirloin or fish. I was told by our vet lean protein and low fat. Chevy stays pretty constant right around 72lbs . Thunder the chow hound is about 7 lbs. overweight and is not happy re her diet situation. Lucky has gained his traditional 4lbs of winter weight which he seems to gain every year. I took weight off of Daisy through chicken breast no fat yougurt and brown rice mixed w/ greens and green beans.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jmfhella said:


> I'm curious how much and what everyone is feeding their senior pups. Baxter turns 10 in March, and right now I have him still on TOTW, 1 1/2 cups 2x a day with nupro and grizzly salmon oil, and yogurt or cottage cheese added. He's 95 lbs and should be around 85-88. I have a younger GSD pup that he plays with so he gets a lot of exercise but I can't seem to keep the weight off him. Any suggestions? I'm worried about dropping him down to 2 or 2.5 cups a day, and I really don't want to switch foods. Both dogs are doing great on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


 
Cut the feeding down to 2 cups a day from the 3 and he'll lose the weight in no time.

My Jake was 103 pounds in September and getting 4 cups of dry a day. He was overweight and over fed. Cut him down to 2 cups once a day and 4 months later he is 83 pounds. He looks slim and trim and his energy level is way up.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh I should mention that Jake isn't a senior but try what I suggested and you will see fast results.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Has his thyroid been checked at all - not a SNAP but a panel from Michigan State? I would do that if he's unable to lose at all but you can google hypothyroid dog to see if it would make sense. 

Also - comparing what other dogs get won't help much due to size, activity level, metabolism, and food. 

You have to be a little more careful with seniors and weight loss. You can add green beans to replace food, but...I'd honestly want to do regular senior blood work if not done in the last 6 months so that way you have a baseline before you start any diet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Has his thyroid been checked at all - not a SNAP but a panel from Michigan State? I would do that if he's unable to lose at all but you can google hypothyroid dog to see if it would make sense.
> 
> Also - comparing what other dogs get won't help much due to size, activity level, metabolism, and food.
> 
> You have to be a little more careful with seniors and weight loss. You can add green beans to replace food, but...I'd honestly want to do regular senior blood work if not done in the last 6 months so that way you have a baseline before you start any diet.


 
Good point Jean. Blood work and a vet check really is the first step w/ seniors. Should have said that.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My old dog was very senior 14.5 years old. She had a repaired ACL, one that was not in great shape and arthritus. Her activity level at that point was pretty low, no more than a walk to the end of the street and back. She had been overweight we put her on 2 cups of Fromm a day. By the time she turned about 14 she was at her ideal weight of about 75lbs.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is 12 1/2. She gets 1 1/4 cup of Native Level 1 twice a day. I add Nu-Pro Silver supplement. Occasionally she gets a biscuit or some meat for treats. She weighs around 60 pounds, which is pretty ideal for her.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

My AL is 11 1/2, and he gets Purina Pro Plan 2 cups twice a day. I give him fish oil, vitamin e and glucosamine/chondroitin. He is the oldest of my group right now and weighs 64 lbs, great weight for him.


----------

